# Have you ever looked at yourself in a mirror in a dream?



## ClarenceBrown

Yeah, I do this. Most of them I stand up in front of the mirror and look at myself. It always enjoying to see own face in the mirror.


----------



## Nannerl

Yes and it was one of the craziest dreams I've ever had. I dreamt that I was waking up and getting dressed to go somewhere, all very realistic, detailed and even humdrum (although it was clearly a different house, different style, different life), and when I standed in front of the mirror to brush my hair, I started to remember little fuzzy scenes of my dream (which was this life) and I kind of laughed at how ridiculous it was. I couldn't remember 'my' (this) name exactly and sounded quite funny. Of course when I woke up I had an existential crisis about how I wouldn't really know if I either had a very complex dream about being someone else dreaming about 'me' or if right now I'm that me dreaming about 'me' again; so pretty much Zhuangzi's meditation.


----------



## OliveFox

In my dreams I usually look more or less the same, but some friends and family members look like kids or very short height


----------



## Dezir

SuburbanLurker said:


> If so, what did you see? What do you think it represents to see yourself face to face in a dream, if anything?
> 
> The other night I looked at myself in the mirror in a dream and what I remember is that aside from barely recognizing myself, my face was extremely pale and I had dark rings around my eyes, like I was sleep deprived or had heavy eyeliner on. I remember being slightly disturbed by my paleness, but my thoughts were more along the lines of "damn dude, you need to get some sun", as opposed to "are you a zombie?" Hmm. Any dream experts around?


Yes, I only saw myself. Personally, I'm rather skeptical of so called "dream experts". Dreams are personal, they are a projection of your brain, only you can figure out best what that dream means for you. What your subconscious is trying to say to you.

Dream are also a method of coping, to relax the brain from a stressful life and to make sense of our life while were are asleep, to put the information we learned during the day together.

You can Google for a dream dictionary and type keywords there, but don't take them at their face value, ultimately the meaning of a thing in dream its subjective, only you know best what that dream means to you because that dream was made by you for you. I don't think a dream expert would be more helpful than a Google dream dictionary nor do I think dreams hold the ultimate secret to life.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

I've had a few dreams where I looked at myself in a dream, but when I did I didn't look like myself at all. My hair, eyes color, and height was different. Even the time period was different, I think it was the year 1920 by the way I was dressed and the way I spoke inside the dream. It was so random, I remember waking up feeling very puzzled by this dream because it all seemed familiar. To what degree? I have no idea, it was very strange though because it stuck with me the entire day.


----------



## Dezir

Mystic MagentaRose said:


> I've had a few dreams where I looked at myself in a dream, but when I did I didn't look like myself at all. My hair, eyes color, and height was different. Even the time period was different, I think it was the year 1920 by the way I was dressed and the way I spoke inside the dream. It was so random, I remember waking up feeling very puzzled by this dream because it all seemed familiar. To what degree? I have no idea, it was very strange though because it stuck with me the entire day.


You dreamt that you were someone else. And 1920, ooh, interesting dream. I think that's cool. I never dreamt I was someone else, I had some dreams where I wasn't in a time or place that I could have ever reached, but I was still myself, or at least I wasn't at least aware in the dream that I was someone else if that was the case.

I think it would have been scary if you would dream that you are yourself but see someone else in the mirror. Or worse, if the mirror wouldn't copy your moves. That would go directly to the nightmare section. For some reason I haven't had nightmares in a long time. The worst dream I got was dreamed being arrested and I was like _"my life is over"_, I have no idea or don't remember what I was arrested for or whether I was indeed gulty or innocent. But it was a realistic dreams. I had unrealistic dreams but they don't scare me that much, maybe part of me realises they are not real.

I had a dream with a monster once, and I would try to fight it. Everytime the monster would kill me I would wake up from where I started the dream and try to kill the monster again, only to fail and wake up again. This is not like Sisyphus from Greek mythology who was forced to roll that boulder on a hill only to see it fall down when near the top and have to start again, I was actually having fun with this.

But by far the best dreams are the ones where you are self-aware that it's a dream. When I'm like _"wait a second, this is a dream?"_, the first times I became self-aware got too excited and woke up, but after a while I didn't get so exited anymore and managed to calmed down. I usually pinch myself first, if I don't feel anything then slap myself. Comebine that with the fact that everything around you feels weird and it's a dream.

Three things I remember I tried to do when I became self-aware of a dream: fly - really cool, jump of a building - again, really cool, for some reason when I landed I broke the asphalt like Hulk would, make that's how I imagined it would happen in my head, but let's be real, if I tried that in real life the asphalt wouldn't even budge, and crashing the car into a tree - I wanted to see how it feels like, except the pain part because you can't feel pain in a dream, I felt the adrenaline of going towards the tree and the sudden forward push when hitting the tree and that's it, for some reason I was wearing a seat belt, I literally have no idea why because you can't die in a dream. I don't remember exactly, but I think there was a smaller backwards push after the forward initial push as well, it was a long time ago and I could be wrong, but I remember the adrenalie before the crash and forward push clearly.

For some reason there are things you cannot do in a dream even if you try them to, for some reason your brain just blocks you. I don't remember what I was trying to do, I just remember that no matter how hard I tried to make it do, it just won't work, or alternative ways could be found around it, which is a weird thing because normally you have complete control over your self-aware dream.


----------



## Sparky

I don't really see my face in mental images of myself. Though I have been extremely happy lately, so right now it's glowing golden like the sun. When I'm feeling low and lost, it glows like the moon.


----------



## JMagine

SuburbanLurker said:


> If so, what did you see? What do you think it represents to see yourself face to face in a dream, if anything?
> 
> The other night I looked at myself in the mirror in a dream and what I remember is that aside from barely recognizing myself, my face was extremely pale and I had dark rings around my eyes, like I was sleep deprived or had heavy eyeliner on. I remember being slightly disturbed by my paleness, but my thoughts were more along the lines of "damn dude, you need to get some sun", as opposed to "are you a zombie?" Hmm. Any dream experts around?


I looked at myself in the mirror in a dream once. What I saw still sticks with me. My reflection just continuously shifted between every version/way I’d ever thought of or have seen myself. Every time I’d ever looked in a mirror, the self reflection over the real, pictures of me I’ve seen, pictures of myself I’ve edited. Every personality difference and expression Ive ever portrayed. Everything all at once overlapping on top of one another. Was a mind f’k. People don’t always see the truth others might see. We can convince ourselves of almost anything. Who’s to say what we see in the mirror hasn’t been so morphed through all the turmoil and experiences as we age, that what we see isn’t so very far from reality. And who can tell me who’s physical vision of someone could ever be accurate when everyones views are entirely determined on ones personal experiences? I’ve decided since that dream that I look how I feel. And I feel like I want to look a certain way. So I try and choose to only see myself in the mirror the way I want and let the rest go. Only and when my mind allows that of course…


----------



## deborah.tatro

I had a very lucid dream that was probably in the 40's I was not born then. My dad owned a gas station..told my dad dont remember the name was smoking at the pump again. Never saw her but my mom I was probably about 12 said I needed to get changed ...dress shoes and Iooked in the mirror and it was the face of a young girl. A face I have never seen. Very long and Vivid dream


----------

